# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Bosch] Τζαμι κουζινας εσωτερικο

## Elisot

Καλησπερα σε ολους
Θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας
Εχω μια κουζινα Bosch και μετα απο 10 χρονια μου εσπασε το εσωτερικο τζαμι(εχει τρια συνολικα)
Η κουζινα διαθετει πυρολυση.Απο την αντιπροσωπεια θελουν περιπου *230ευρω* και ετσι πηγα σε καταστημα ανταλλακτικων μηπως βρω aftermarket.Moυ πρότειναν να κατασκευάσω ενα και ετσι εκανα!Δυστυχώς όμως *και τα δυο μετα απο 1 ωρα στους 170-180 εσπασαν*!!!!!!!Εχω πληρωσει ηδη 40 ευρω για ο πρωτο και το δευτερο δεν μου το χρεωσε και δεν ξερω τι αλλο μπορω να κανω!!!Γνωριζει καποιος τι μπορει να φταιει η αν μπορω να φτιαξω καπου τετοιο τζαμι χωρίς τα ιδια προβληματα!Δεν ειναι δυνατων ενα υποτίθεται πυρίμαχο ειδικό τζάμι να σπάει στου 180 βαθμους!Να ηταν πυρολυση αντε να δωσω μια δικαιολογία αλλα δυστυχώς δεν ηταν!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ το προτέρων.

----------


## diony

Δυστυχώς τα γνήσια είναι απλησίαστα
Κάποιες φορές έχω βρει σαν αιτία χαλαρό ή προβληματικό μεντεσέ , υπό προϋποθέσεις κοντράρει πάνω στο τζάμι , ξύνεται και με τη διαστολή γίνεται η ζημιά
Επίσης στα σημεία που εφάπτεται το εσωτερικό  τζάμι με το μέταλλο της πόρτας , υπάρχουν κάποια λεπτά αποστατικά από τεφλόν  τα οποία παρεμβάλλονται ανάμεσα και προστατεύουν το τζάμι

----------


## Elisot

Κωστα την τοποθετηση του τζαμιου στην πορτα την εκαναν αυτοί εγω μονο εβγαλα την πορτα και μετα την ξανα εβαλα τιποτα αλλο!Με την πρωτη φορα να σπασουν και τα δυο γίνεται?

----------


## diony

αν το τζάμι βρίσκει κάπου και τρίβεται *ναι* μπορεί να σπάσει
ή αν το καινούριο δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας επίσης

εγώ να δεις χτυποκάρδια όποτε τύχαινα τέτοιο ακριβό τζάμι
ρισκάριζα 180-200 ευρώ για να πάρω 25-30 ευρώ την καθαρή μου αμοιβή
δεν μου έσπασε ποτέ αλλά η αγωνία υπήρχε πάντα

γνώμη μου είναι αν δε βρεις κάτι καλλίτερο , να καλέσεις την επίσημη αντιπροσωπία να σου το φτιάξει , τουλάχιστον έχεις κάποια εγγύηση

----------


## Elisot

Που μπορω να βρω κάπου κάτι καλύτερο?Δεν ξέρω γιατι αυτα εγινα θρύψαλα αλλο το μαμα απλα εσπασε σε δυο κομμάτια!Μπορει να ειναι η παρτιδα κακής ποιοτητας!

----------


## diony

κάνε αναζήτηση πυρίμαχα τζάμια
κάποιοι αναφέρουν τζάμια μέχρι 800°C.

----------


## Elisot

οκ ευχαριστω

----------

